# How does one record with RealTek HD Audio Manager?



## tkmops (Sep 27, 2008)

How does one record with RealTek HD Audio Manager?
I found these instructions elsewhere on the webI tried to BOLD my responses, but it didn't work)
STEP 1
Plug a microphone into your computer's audio input or microphone jack. Did this.
STEP 2
Right-click on the Realtek HD Audio Manager icon in the system tray. Select "Sound Manager." When I right-click the icon, there is no 'Sound Manager',
just the 'Realtek HD Audio Manager box with 'Speaker Configuration', 'Sound Effects', 'Room Correction', and 'Default Format'. Along the top, there's 'Speakers', 'Line-in', and 'Stereo Mix' boxes. 
STEP 3
Click "Microphone." Adjust the "Recording Volume" slider as you wish.
There's no 'Microphone' to click.
STEP 4
Click "Noise Suppression" to cancel out background noise. Click "Acoustic Echo Cancellation" to prevent whatever you're recording from playing back through your speakers and being picked up by a microphone. These two settings are optional.
STEP 5
Select the "Default Format" tab. Select a sample rate and bit rate from the drop-down menu.
STEP 6
Click "OK" to close the audio manager.
STEP 7
Right-click on the Realtek HD Audio Manager icon again. Select "Sound Recorder."
STEP 8
Press the "Start Recording" button to start recording. Press "Stop Recording" to stop or pause. A pop-up window will ask where you want to save the recording. Navigate to an appropriate folder on your hard drive, then press "Save" if you're finished recording. Otherwise, click "Cancel." Press "Resume Recording" when you want to start recording again.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Options can vary based on the OS and driver version.

You can also record from within Windows: Record sound


----------



## louisjoni (Sep 22, 2015)

Very detailed instructions for newbies. Except the default Sound Recorder, you can free record audio in high quality easily with online apps. If you wish to get more functions, desktop programs like Audacity is also reliable.


----------



## Canceled 01/11/16 (Oct 17, 2015)

louisjoni said:


> Very detailed instructions for newbies. Except the default Sound Recorder, you can free record audio in high quality easily with online apps. If you wish to get more functions, desktop programs like Audacity is also reliable.


yup, audacity does it well. just make sure you enable stereo mix as recording device and off you go. great for making your own ringtones too, hehe.
Love and Light :flowers:


----------

